# Any News On DVR522 Yet?



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

At the dealer chat today, was their any mention of when the DVR522 was coming and at what price?


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

No price. Target is Nov. 1st at which time it will be on a new DHP promo.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

HTguy said:


> No price. Target is Nov. 1st at which time it will be on a new DHP promo.


Are you saying that the first 522's will be for the new DHP promo only? I hope not.


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

That's not what they said. But obviously DHP is where they plan to use the majority of 522's & 322's.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

What about the additional fee of the extra tuner, or did they eliminate that? If they did it would make this dvr worth the price . Speaking of price what did they say it would list for?


----------



## toad57 (Apr 23, 2002)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> What about the additional fee of the extra tuner, or did they eliminate that?


What additional fee? The original _rumor_ was that a 522 _would not_ have a $4.99 'mirror fee', which is what an additional receiver on an account has today.


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

Again, no price given today. The 522 will have the "VOD" fee but no a/o fee for 2nd room. 

Most new subs will get it on the DHP promo, tho, which means they will pay the $5mo leasing/IHSA fee for the primary rcvr.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Not so good news for ppl who waiting for DVR522 or his non-disk model DP322 (someone posted at other DVBcard forum) - in a stream only beta Linux software, no final version yet.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I guess 721 inventories must be pretty low....


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Linux software for the 522? I hope that is what they use. I have heard that they were going to use Linux then I heard that they were not, now I hear that they are again. Sure makes a person wonder.


----------



## MrPete (Apr 8, 2002)

My guess is the 522 will use linux.
Probably reusing most of the same code in the 721 without the so-called "Internet" features and feature to support the new 2nd tuner output feature on the 522.
It makes sense to reuse the same code base.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I hope your right, all new code offers more opportunities for more bugs, never a good thing....


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Well since it is a 5xx model I thought it would use the 5xx software like the 501, 508, 510. Otherwise it would technically be different enough to be more like a "722".


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It was posted week ago - DishLinux beta software for DVR522/DP322 in the air. What are you talking about ?


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

Mike Richardson said:


> Well since it is a 5xx model I thought it would use the 5xx software like the 501, 508, 510. Otherwise it would technically be different enough to be more like a "722".


You're probably right. It'll be a lot more like a 7 series than a 5 series. I think the 7 series just kind of has a bad rap right now.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Its begining to look like the 700 series is a dead end. We have 921s, 522s 300 series but not a word of a follow up to the 721 which is oitself being replaced by the 522.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Perhaps the 7xx series would be reserved for the internet/DVR. I wonder if they are going to release another receiver in the future in the 7xx range? I would have also thought that if they used Linux that they would call it a 722 as well but it had been mentioned that Linux is the future of the receivers so maybe they will be using it in all the dual tuner receivers. 

If they are going to use it in hte 322 then I wonder if they would use it in the 311 as well along with other single tuner receivers.


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

I was just thinking about the internet capabilities on the 721 the other day. Adding internet browsing to the 721 is a pretty small task. It's already linux, it's already enabled USB. 

But, there are some technical issues. I think security is one. Their would have to be some firewall rules set up. The major one I think is web browser. They could use a lightweight browser like Mozilla Firebird, or license out Opera. The main problem with the browsers is it's an easy way to get into the guts of the machine. Download and execute and blamo, access to all the things Dish wants to keep you out of. They are going to have to put together a highly customized/restricted browser to keep people out. Or of course they could be like Tivo draw some lines in the sand. Don't hack the sub stuff and we won't put the smack down on your minors hacks.

Still, I can't help but think that Dish would want to jump on some web browsing stuff. It's yet another selling point.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> Its begining to look like the 700 series is a dead end. We have 921s, 522s 300 series but not a word of a follow up to the 721 which is oitself being replaced by the 522.


 Are you certain of this or is it speculation?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Kagato said:


> I was just thinking about the internet capabilities on the 721 the other day. Adding internet browsing to the 721 is a pretty small task. It's already linux, it's already enabled USB.
> 
> But, there are some technical issues. I think security is one. Their would have to be some firewall rules set up. The major one I think is web browser. They could use a lightweight browser like Mozilla Firebird, or license out Opera. The main problem with the browsers is it's an easy way to get into the guts of the machine. Download and execute and blamo, access to all the things Dish wants to keep you out of. They are going to have to put together a highly customized/restricted browser to keep people out. Or of course they could be like Tivo draw some lines in the sand. Don't hack the sub stuff and we won't put the smack down on your minors hacks.
> 
> Still, I can't help but think that Dish would want to jump on some web browsing stuff. It's yet another selling point.


Kagato,

I am sure there is more there that just adding a bit of a browser. I am not familar with the 721, is there a eithernet port or would they have to do the Downstream via Dish and upstream via dialup?

Also, With blocking the download cabability might do the trick, but I am sure there is more to it than that. And just because it is Linux it does not mean that it has everything a Desktop linux would have. Also, my guess is that the linux varient is fairly old and might be work with newer versions of Opera or Firebird.

However, my guess is that they dont see a demand for something like that and see it as extra work with not a lot of payoff if any. ... Most people just don't surf the net on there TVs. My guess is the display issues associated with it but most people at this point dont use TVs for Web Surfing. As HDTV rolls out maybe this will change and this feature will become a must have in Receivers.

The killer feature would be the ability to web browse using either your existing ethernet connection to your DSL/Cable modem or through Wi-Fi.

I am suprised the Sony has not added this to there PS/2 given that they now have a Ethernet Module.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Unthinkable said:


> Are you certain of this or is it speculation?


Its from a very reliable inside source thats been solid in the past, the 721 is being replaced by the 522, better features and 2 outputs.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I bought my 721 to record 2 things at once. I never wanted web surfing on my tv, it just introduces new problems and hassles. Note the screen saver that went away because it leaked into the programming and crashed the box....

Just give me a rock solid PVR by whatever name


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I still think that the 522 should at least have the recording capacity of the 510 dvr with 100 hours. It seems only right so you could split the dvr into 50 hours use on each tuner when you go to two different tvs and two different programs . 

If the 522 uses the same software as Linux and has the same menus etc, it would be about the same as a 721 but with the capability to go to two different tvs and watch something different at the same time. But having said that I guess they will charge a comparable price tag similiar to the 721 .

It is a shame that the 921 doesn't have the chip set as the 811 ( being able to broadcast hd and sd at the same time) and the same capability as the 522 ( being able to do two different programs on different tvs)That would be the best of all worlds. Maybe a 922 and a 722 could be in the works for next year.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

It just seems like each receiver that comes out comes out with different features that you cannot find all in one receiver and perhaps they are realizing this when they decide to release the 322 and 522 receivers.


----------

